# 5D mk IV workflow, how to cope with the lack of Adobe Camera Raw support?



## entropy69 (Sep 11, 2016)

Got my mk iV last Friday, really happy with AF, image quality and ergonomics (hurray for the extra thumb button, toughscreen and wifi remote). I don't care of the video capabilities, so let the winers do their wining  
Downside (for now) is that postprocessing is like walking through the mud. Normally I use PhotoMechanic with Adobe Camera Raw, then add some minor corrections in Photoshop. 
Browsing, selecting, keywords etc work really fast Photomechanic. Since camera raw does not support the mk IV, I'm now stuck with Digital Photo Professional or RawTherapee (with to be honest both suck and makes processing really, really slow). 
Hope Adobe comes up with an updated Camera Raw fast since my workflow is really crippled now and spoils the fun of the new camera. Transfer to Photoshop via Digital Photo Professional is really slow (even on my lenovo W540/32gb/dual ssd laptop). Wonder how other 5D mk IV owners cope with postprocession now?


----------



## underbjerg (Sep 11, 2016)

I got mine two days ago. Very happy 

Processing is a pain though. I'm done a few RAW images in DPP, but I'll wait with processing most of the pictures until Lightroom and Adobe Camera RAW catches up. My life is just too short to spend any significant amount of time in DPP ;-)


----------



## entropy69 (Sep 11, 2016)

RawTherapee is'nt much either. It's not that I have slow hardware, but it feels that 'Transfer to Photoshop' from DPP takes ages transferring 30mp tiffs. I've got an eventshoot coming up next weekend, but I'm really doubting to use the mk iv for it, since I wil not able to postprocess as quickly as I'm used to. Can't blame Canon for it I guess but I does spoil the fun of an awesome new camera.


----------



## rolandas (Sep 11, 2016)

entropy69 said:


> ... really happy with AF...


Could you please upload one JPG and one CR2 file? Thanks


----------



## entropy69 (Sep 11, 2016)

http://www.canonrumors.com/eos-5d-mark-iv-real-world-raw-files-available-for-download/


----------



## rolandas (Sep 11, 2016)

entropy69 said:


> http://www.canonrumors.com/eos-5d-mark-iv-real-world-raw-files-available-for-download/


So, you don't own 5dmk4, just indicating other sources??


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 11, 2016)

I just got my 1DXII and have the same issue.

My work around is that I load up the raw images on DPP and then batch process them to highest quality jpeg. Then I work them in Lightroom. Not the best, but the images are good. On my old iMac, it takes forever to convert however.

The below is ~ 1Mb

Scott


----------



## entropy69 (Sep 11, 2016)

rolandas said:


> So, you don't own 5dmk4, just indicating other sources??


I don't post rawfiles online when others have done so already. 
These are mine, check the exifs:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/entropy69/29282960550/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/entropy69/29603534785/in/photostream/


----------



## rolandas (Sep 11, 2016)

entropy69 said:


> These are mine, check the exifs:


Thanks! The quality is very good, as expected. Might be I got a wrong body for tests, I will try to get another camera in next days.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 11, 2016)

entropy69 said:


> rolandas said:
> 
> 
> > So, you don't own 5dmk4, just indicating other sources??
> ...




Very nice pcs!


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Sep 12, 2016)

_Note: Capture One shooter here, but this post might help LR users, too._

I did the "DPP/RT to TIFF and then edit in C1" circus this weekend and it was a pain in the a...
Today I discovered that you can get Capture One to read 5D4 files by changing the EXIF data to "Canon EOS 5DS". Colors are a bit weak, black point seems off, but all that is easily corrected. Some optimizations are probably wrong (Sharpening profiles, NR profiles, maybe lens corrections?) but all that can be worked around.

Bonus for LR users:
C1 can apparently then export as DNG files, which you can use in Lightroom (haven't tried this, but the poster I got this from claims it works)

I know this is far from ideal, but it is way closer to my workflow than the DPP or RT route through TIFF, which cost me a lot of time and nerves. I'll rather deal with a little lackluster default optimization, thank you.

One plea: If you don't know Capture One and are doing this, please please please don't judge the program from what you see with those modified RAW files! It doesn't do the program justice, everything looks off compared to any real supported RAW files. As I said, all easily corrected but it is not indicative of what C1 can do!

Source: https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/58326688


----------



## unfocused (Sep 12, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> I just got my 1DXII and have the same issue...



I don't understand this comment. Adobe Camera Raw and Lightroom have supported the 1DXII for probably four months now.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2016)

unfocused said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my 1DXII and have the same issue...
> ...



It is often made by people who buy a new $3,000-6,000 camera and are pissed their old software running a 6 year old OS won't open it, they feel robbed by the independent software company for not offering unlimited backward support (even though Adobe do in large part via Adobe DNG). It's funny, they never bitch at the camera company for forcing new and different raw file parameters on every single new camera.

Why isn't there any effort or inclination to standardize raw files?


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 13, 2016)

where the heck do you find DPP if you haven't installed it since updgrading my computer?...lol


----------



## bvukich (Sep 13, 2016)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> where the heck do you find DPP if you haven't installed it since updgrading my computer?...lol



The same place everyone else gets it: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 13, 2016)

are they ever goin too update LR 5.7 or 6 or everything is CC now? 
I NEED HONEST ANSWER IM USING A MACBOOK PRO ON MAVERICKS


----------



## pwp (Sep 14, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > scottkinfw said:
> ...



DNG?

-pw


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 14, 2016)

pwp said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



It was along the right idea, but apparently DNG is based on an outdated tiff format that didn't have enough expansion potential so never go the traction it needed. 

Adobe have changed the open DNG format substantially at least once and there are already some read write issues with newer and older files in newer and older programs. DNG is a dead end.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 14, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > scottkinfw said:
> ...



Private, if I gave the impression that I feel "robbed", or was otherwise bitching, I apologize. I simply offered my observations and work around, while seeking other options.

I'm using LR 5.7 which admittedly is old, but I'm waiting for the next version to drop- don't want to upgrade now and pay for another upgrade in a month.

Scott


----------



## BillyH (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm loving the Mk Iv as well. Already given up on Canon's raw processor and will shoot the dreaded jpg until Adobe comes through. Like getting a new toy for Christmas but no batteries.


----------



## LDS (Sep 16, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Essentially various vendors want to retain control over the raw file format used by their camera.



Sometimes, with some reasons. If you're going to introduce a new feature that requires a new RAW format, and have to ask Adobe to update the DNG standards for that, it will open your plans to competitors too.


----------



## XL+ (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello!
I´m new here. I received my 5D MK IV yesterday, but the Canon DPP software does not work properly and denies the files from my Cam as corrupt.
Any other suggestion, how I can see my shots? 
Lightroom is not able to handle these files too.

Thank you very much
Wilfried


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 16, 2016)

XL+ said:


> Hello!
> I´m new here. I received my 5D MK IV yesterday, but the Canon DPP software does not work properly and denies the files from my Cam as corrupt.
> Any other suggestion, how I can see my shots?
> Lightroom is not able to handle these files too.
> ...



Welcome XL+

My first thought would be do delete the files and reinstall. You may want to go to the Canon site and install it from there, that way, you know you have the latest version.

Good luck.

Scott


----------



## XL+ (Sep 17, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> XL+ said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...



Thank you for answering. No chance to get it running. On two different computers. I wrote to Canon support. Maybe they can help me. I downloaded the version from Canon too.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 17, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > scottkinfw said:
> ...



After the 5DmkIII...I was done being an early adopter. I did it with the 300D, 20D, 40D, 5D, 7D, 5DII and 5DIII....and I was sick of paying through the nose only to see the price fall after 6 months...while waiting for adobe to release a new version of Photoshop & Lightroom to get Raw support. For me it wasn't the cost of the upgrade, it was the painful wait. Now, I don't buy a camera until it's fully supported in Lightroom, which can take between 3-6 months.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 17, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Hey GMC

Wherever possible, I'm with you. I too was an early adopter, however sometimes previously unknown bugs show up and the issue of unsupported raw are issues. Of course, after about 6 months prices drop. So now I just hang back and avoid the impulse to jump right in. In this case, I needed a new camera for a big trip and the 5DIV didn't drop until after I got back. It is a PIA.
sek


----------



## antonrod (Sep 18, 2016)

Thought I'd let you know that Phase one have released a beta of capture one, 9.3.

https://www.phaseone.com/beta Signup here and they'll email you a link to the beta section.

Currently processing my 5D Mark IV raw files with it.


----------



## entropy69 (Sep 20, 2016)

XL+ said:


> I received my 5D MK IV yesterday, but the Canon DPP software does not work properly and denies the files from my Cam as corrupt.
> Any other suggestion, how I can see my shots?
> Lightroom is not able to handle these files too.


Did you copy via a card reader? I got some issues reading images as well, they could be opened but it had a lot of weird color banding and other strange effects in them. Problem was solved by reading directly from the camera via usb cable in stead of reading out the CF card via a card reader.
Hope it works for you too.


----------



## mahistuffs (Sep 20, 2016)

Adobe Camera RAW version 9.7 with support for 5D Mark IV is now available for download. 

https://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=106&platform=Windows


----------



## TheDrift- (Sep 20, 2016)

mahistuffs said:


> Adobe Camera RAW version 9.7 with support for 5D Mark IV is now available for download.
> 
> https://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=106&platform=Windows



Praise the sun!


----------



## entropy69 (Sep 20, 2016)

That's good news! I have to admit that the jpeg's from the 5D mk IV are pretty good as well:





f3.5 15mm 1/80 ISO5000


----------

